# abuse of dogs in handbags



## Kitty_pig

I dont know if anyone saw this tonight but its so sad  Why oh why do people do this?

BBC News - Ramsbottom sanctuary condemns handbag dogs &#039;stupidity&#039;


----------



## XxZoexX

Saw this poor wee thing on the news earlier 
Its about time it was made clear that its not humane treating a dog like an accessorie.


----------



## Kitty_pig

I was horrified, seeing her snap at the reporter and then growl poor thing. And her lovely fur was all patchy, its just awful


----------



## Amethyst

Some people don't deserve to have animals ... any animals


----------



## Kitty_pig

Im going to sound awful but if they do this to their dogs what the hell would they do to their children  (doesnt make it any worse but just as scary)


----------



## codyann

that poor chihuahua, what a cute face aswell. 

that is the exact reason why when i baught my chihuahua i said i will walk her and treat her as a DOG not a fashion accessory, and everyone who asks me if i keep her in a handbag my reply is no shes a dog and has legs she is no difference to anyother dog.
i had a pekingese who was picked up all the time! and as a result had trouble walking as he got older.
it dosent matter what size dog you own it still has to walk.


----------



## Sandysmum

I think that some people who get dogs just as a fashion item have no idea what they have bought. Yes it's pwetty and kooot,and oh so wuvvly.
BUT
It's a living, breathing creature that needs the correct looking after. It needs the right feeding, grooming and EXCERSISE. Carrying it around all day in a bag is cruel, and I'm so glad to see that attention has been drawn to this unintentional animal cruelty.


----------



## Kitty_pig

who would've thought the likes of paris hilton would have had such an impact on the world. hope this poor dog has a happy life ahead of it x


----------



## hope

arr that poor dog! mabe there owners should get carried around in a bad allday and see how they like it


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor little dog..Its easy to see why it happens with toy breeds, they do look cute and fragile like they need protecting. Also its easy for people to overlook their silly, little yippy barks and growls and as for handbags? Well, Chihuahuas are the ideal dog for a big, busy city and would benefit from being carried somewhere they might otherwise be stepped on.
However...some of these people have gone to extremes and def are being cruel. Im glad that it is being recognized that spoiling/pampering a dog to this degree is cruelty much like over feeding is now seen as cruelty.
To me my dogs are like my kids and I will not put up with any bad manners, lazyness or 'rudeness' from them, (the same as if I had kids really!!LOL). When you realiese Chihuahuas can hike for miles, excel at obedience, mini agility and are being used as police sniffer dogs in the states its hard to believe someone would buy one and not see that they have a gorgeous, brave, talented, loyal, energetic, intelligent DOG!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

hope said:


> arr that poor dog! mabe there owners should get carried around in a bad allday and see how they like it


If only


----------



## Sarahnya

The awful thing is there are now manufacturers producing bags specifically to carry dogs around in, this will just give people the message it's alright to carry around your dog in a bag :nonod:


----------



## springerpete

I'd have given vast sums of money to see anyone trying to carry my old Bracken in a handbag......


----------



## tillymax

I didnt see the report but dogs were given legs for a reason....only time I will ever carry a dog in any way is if it is hurt or my little terrier in a big crowd


----------



## Rache

The only time I have ever put any of my chis in a bag was when they were pups and I was walking the adults. So they kind of got the benefit of a walk with out the danger of not being vaccinated. Soon as the vacs kicked in they walk like any other dog would!

They are also only ever carried when they may be stepped on or at school when all the kids are wanting to pick them up and the stroking them gets a bit much.










Other than that they are doggies.


----------



## Nicky10

I can't stand seeing dogs carried around they have four paws no matter how small they are they need walked . I can understand a sick dog or one that can't walk very well through arthritis etc but not because you want a wittle baby as a fashion accessory. Never look up Texas Teacups if this annoys you where Paris Hilton gets all her poor animals


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope owners who do this will think about the poor dogs getting over heated in this hot weather. But I doubt it


----------



## Nicky10

You really think they care? Probably have them all dressed up in stupid clothing not a good fashion accessory otherwise


----------



## Sandysmum

I doubt it too. It would be much better if there was a cute robodog, or even a must have stuffed toy dog that cost a small fortune, so they could show off that way.


----------



## CE1985F

Dogs were given four legs for a reason!!! Why do stupid plastic women inssist on carrying dogs in bags!

We breed and show Chihuahua's and have never carried them around day one (except vet trips for jabs and being outside before jabs)

We have a friend on another forum who got a Chi and has treated it as a fashion acc, dressing it up and carrying in a bag! We told her that it wasn't a good idea and she would get aggresstion problems with him if they continued.

A few weeks later she was very surprised when the Chi started to become aggressive! Her answer to that was to go out and get another Chi!!!!


----------



## Rubyted

Why can't dogs be allowed to be dogs!!  These poor little dogs....sorry, I mean accessories....become vicious, scared shadows with no muscle tone. What kind of life is that?!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Rubyted said:


> Why can't dogs be allowed to be dogs!!  These poor little dogs....sorry, I mean accessories....become vicious, scared shadows with no muscle tone. What kind of life is that?!


I know it is awful. Theyre not an accessory theyre animals  They have no life at all :mad5:


----------



## Sparkle

Awful story! Mine don't go in bags but
I do carry them if they are liable to get trodden on. For example
On the school run the kids come charging out feed and arms everywhere it's not safe to have a 4lb dog on the floor where it could get stepped on. Tbh I think people who don't protect their dogs in that sort of situation are as bad as the people shoving them in a bag.


----------



## dbtips

I really find it annoying when a person does a terrible thing of putting dogs in handbags. Yeah, that a cute little thing they have but that doesn't mean they should be treated like an accessory...


----------

